# onan generator



## mackbu17 (Mar 7, 2006)

just purchased a 1995 newmar kountry star. onan nh 6.5kw emerald plus generator cranks with the remote switch but die when you leave go on the switch. with rig connected to shore power, unit started and ran for about 20 seconds then switched from shore to generator and ran for about five minutes longer. unit has 212 hours on the meter. in short of taking back to onan and spending a small fortune, any one have an idea where to start looking. unit has sat since 98 with no useage.


----------



## dawright42 (Mar 23, 2006)

onan generator

You shouldn't need the generater when hooked to shore power. It may even damage the generater !  

Dean


----------



## niki (Apr 27, 2006)

onan generator

I too have an Onan 6.5 generator. It kept starting and then dying. I finally got some carberator cleaner and sprayed it in it while pushing the button manually and it would run, so realized it was a gas problem. I started at the hard gas line and took it off piece by piece making sure that it was getting gas. Do this by pushing the button and if the gas runs all over the place, then you're getting gas there. I basically took the hard gas line down on the bottom where it is coming from the tank. It was getting gas, so then I took it off in the back of the carbeurator. It was getting gas, too. However, after I put it back together it fired up just fine. Best I can figure is it was developing some kind of gas film from sitting for the summer. If yours has sat since 98, you may end up cleaning it up a bit more than I had to. Get some carberator cleaner and start, slowly, piece by piece. They are very simple engines and just take a lot of fiddling and patience. Good Luck, Niki


----------



## seawolf67 (Jun 12, 2006)

onan generator

I fixed mine by replacing a faulty oil pressure sensor switch.  You can test this by removing the contact wire and grounding it.  If it starts and keeps running, it is the switch.  If it doesn't, the start relay or the fuse to the fuel pump may need to be replaced since some of the later models supply power directly to the fuel pump in the start mode.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

RE: onan generator

Need to ck the points.
They may be out of adjustment,, and prob... has some rust on them


----------

